# Let's talk oils (nutrient & quality)



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't find exactly where to put this,hope it's the right area.
For the longest time I only used vegetable oil.Been exploring last few months.
Their is allot more oils then I thought existed!Lol.
EVOO seems to be a heated topic sometimes.I get lucini:premium select when I can.It's $17 per 500ml bottle.I also got a 500ml bottle of carapelli.I like lucini allot more lol.I heard just because of this one little study,CA & other american EVOOs should be bought.

I think it was a pointless study to try & convince americans to get rid of imported EVOOs & only buy american.
Yesterday I got a 710ml bottle of pompeian grapeseed oil for $2.18.Figured since it was on sale might as well try it.
How can I tell if a oil is refined or unrefined without opening the bottle?
I rather have refined if i'm frying food since smoke point is higher.
Unrefined seems good if you want to add flavor & use low heat.I'm guessing since it's less processed it's healthier then refined.
Am I wrong?I want get avocado,macadamia & coconut oil soon.

I heard coconut is the most stable oil,longest shelf life.& avocado has highest smoke point of all oils.Is this true?I seen a site trying to push walnut oil & says it is the healthiest.The omega 3:6 ratio is insane compared to other nuts.I bet it taste good,but sure it's not the healthiest


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

There is a lot going on in that question. 
For high temp frying, I generally use grapeseed oil,which is relatively inexpensive, has a fairly high smoke point and a neutral flavor.. I also use and have used:
Lard, vegetable shortening, clarified butter, olive oil, peanut oil, corn oil,....well I have used a variety of oils. Never heard of avocado oil..interesting.
I believe the choice of a suitable oil is largely subjective and depends on what you are preparing and how. I reckon my answer isn't much help to you. I tend to use extra virgin olive oil for flavoring purposes. I use lighter olive oils for light frying. 
Living in the rural area that I do, I am limited as to brand selection unless I happen to be out and about. But I generally have a long list of other interesting ingredients to pursue and olive oil is low on my list.
I am certain others will be along soon with better advice.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I believe the choice of a suitable oil is largely  subjective and depends on what you are preparing and how.


Yes.Even refined seems to hold some flavor.I just use evoo for pizza dough.Sometimes ill drizzle a bit on steamed spinach,but that's all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

For a great article on fat basics, try here:
Fat, glorious fat. Part I | primalmeded

As for what I prefer, I like olive and canola oil when a liquid oil is called for. I also keep flax oil on hand (which can't really be heated) to use in vinaigrettes. For baking and roasting, I like lard and butter.

Grapeseed is probably one of the worst oils you can use if you're trying to improve your omega-6 to omega-3 ratio. Ideally, the "experts" say you should shoot for no more than a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio of 6-to-3. Grapeseed has a whopping 650:1 ratio.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

chubbs said:


> I couldn't find exactly where to put this,hope it's the right area.
> For the longest time I only used vegetable oil.Been exploring last few months.
> Their is allot more oils then I thought existed!Lol.
> EVOO seems to be a heated topic sometimes.I get lucini:premium select when I can.It's $17 per 500ml bottle.I also got a 500ml bottle of carapelli.I like lucini allot more lol.I heard just because of this one little study,CA & other american EVOOs should be bought.
> ...



I personally like Avocado oil and walnut oil for salads. I also use coconut oil in place of butter on steamed veggies. I have almond and peanut oils on hand. I like peanut oil for deep-frying.

Here are some links that compare various oils:

The Cooking Oil Comparison Chart - Healthy Oils Compared

Side by Side Nutritional Comparison of Cooking Oils

Fat Comparison Chart: Saturated, Monounsaturated, Polyunsaturated and Trans Fatty Acids

Cooking Oil Comparison – The Best and Worst Cooking Oils on WomansDay - Woman's Day

Healthiest Cooking Oil Comparison Chart with Smoke Points and Omega 3 Fatty Acid Ratios


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks ill check those out!
Here is a few i'm reading at the moment.
The Bomb Shell Truth About Canola Oil
Novel Insights into Seed Fatty Acid Synthesis and Modification Pathways from Genetic Diversity and Quantitative Trait Loci Analysis of the Brassica C Genome
Toxic Cooking Oils Redux: Lies and Deceptions Of Cooking Oils and Their Labeling


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

At the most basic level, oil is oil.  All oil has the same amount of calories.

That said, there are differences.  A refined oil is typically clearer and cleaner looking as impurities have bee filtered out.  Highly refined oils are more neutral tasting.  For example, a highly refined American peanut oil is fairly bland while an Asian peanut oil made for Asian cooking has a distinct peanut aroma and flavor.

Corn oil is among the most available high smoke point oils that are good for frying.  As a group, tropical oils such as palm and coconut are less healthful.

I've never heard of premium select olive oil but if you like it, that's what counts.




*Extra-virgin olive oil* comes from virgin oil production only,  contains no more than 0.8% acidity, and is judged to have a superior  taste. Extra Virgin olive oil accounts for less than 10% of oil in many  producing countries; the percentage is far higher in the Mediterranean  countries (Greece: 80%, Italy: 45%, Spain 30%). It is used on salads,  added at the table to soups and stews and for dipping.
*Virgin olive oil* comes from virgin oil production only, has an acidity less than 1.5%, and is judged to have a good taste.
*Pure olive oil*. Oils labeled as _Pure olive oil_ or _Olive oil_ are usually a blend of refined and virgin production oil.
*Olive oil* _is a blend of virgin and refined production oil, of no more than 2% acidity. It commonly lacks a strong flavor._
_Olive pomace oil is re_fined pomace olive oil often blended with some virgin oil. It is fit for consumption, but may not be described simply as _olive oil_.  It has a more neutral flavor than pure or virgin olive oil, making it  unfashionable among connoisseurs; however, it has the same fat  composition as regular olive oil, giving it the same health benefits. It  also has a high smoke point, and thus is widely used in restaurants as  well as home cooking in some countries.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Grapeseed is probably one of the worst oils you can use if you're trying to improve your omega-6 to omega-3 ratio. Ideally, the "experts" say you should shoot for no more than a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio of 6-to-3. Grapeseed has a whopping 650:1 ratio.



  Well it ain't first time I been told "Hoot, you ought not eat that stuff!"
From what I can understand this whole omega balance deal is in regard to anti-inflammatory and pro-inflammatory properties. Maybe I am reading this stuff incorrectly but an over abundance of omega 6 enhances the pro-inflammatory side of things. It that's true (and I don't know for a fact either way) I must be doing some other stuff OK. I ain't been sick in years, beyond a short lived cold. 
Thanks for the info, however!


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> As a group, tropical oils such as palm and coconut are less healthful.
> 
> I've never heard of premium select olive oil but if you like it, that's what counts.


I'd have to agree to disagree about coconut.
Coconutoil.com - Research on Coconut Oil's Health Benefits
Lucini has few different evoos.I said premium select,not to confuse with lucini's others.
Extra Virgin Olive Oil - Lucini Italia



Hoot said:


> Well it ain't first time I been told "Hoot, you ought not eat that stuff!"
> From what I can understand this whole omega balance deal is in regard to  anti-inflammatory and pro-inflammatory properties. Maybe I am reading  this stuff incorrectly but an over abundance of omega 6 enhances the  pro-inflammatory side of things. It that's true (and I don't know for a  fact either way) I must be doing some other stuff OK. I ain't been sick  in years, beyond a short lived cold.
> Thanks for the info, however!


Same here.My tabs are maxed I think lol.Here is a couple links i'm going to read soon.
Omega 6 and 3 in nuts, oils, meat and fish. Tools to get it right. | Julianne's Paleo & Zone Nutrition
Are Macadamia Nuts Superior to All Other Nuts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

chubbs said:


> I'd have to agree to disagree about coconut.
> Coconutoil.com - Research on Coconut Oil's Health Benefits
> Lucini has few different evoos.I said premium select,not to confuse with lucini's others.
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil - Lucini Italia...http://primaltoad.com/macadamias/




I misread your post.  I didn't see that you said EVOO.  I thought you were describing an OO category.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/285473-pros-cons-of-coconut-oil-for-dieting-weight-loss/


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I misread your post.  I didn't see that you said EVOO.  I thought you were describing an OO category.
> 
> Pros & Cons Of Coconut Oil For Dieting & Weight Loss | LIVESTRONG.COM


Livestrong failed to address different chain fatty acids


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Correct but they covered the saturated fat issue.  It's based on this and other sites that I made my original statement.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Well it ain't first time I been told "Hoot, you ought not eat that stuff!"
> From what I can understand this whole omega balance deal is in regard to anti-inflammatory and pro-inflammatory properties. Maybe I am reading this stuff incorrectly but an over abundance of omega 6 enhances the pro-inflammatory side of things. It that's true (and I don't know for a fact either way) I must be doing some other stuff OK. I ain't been sick in years, beyond a short lived cold.
> Thanks for the info, however!


Who knows for sure. Just when you start doing things you think are right, another "expert" comes along and says it's all wrong. 

I think the only thing that holds true is "everything in moderation."


----------



## Hoot (Jul 16, 2012)

I reckon so, Steve!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...I think the only thing that holds true is "everything in moderation."




This is what I try to live by.  I recall Dean Martin's comment,"I drink moderately.  About a case of Moderately a week."


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Who knows for sure. Just when you start doing things you think are right, another "expert" comes along and says it's all wrong.
> 
> I think the only thing that holds true is "everything in moderation."


Yeah.Seems the more info & research I read,the more confused I get.Like coffee.Almost every week their is new articles saying it is very good for you then right by it another saying it's worse then pop.

From all that my brain has processed on research & articles,avocado macadamia coconut & olive oils seem to be the healthiest.But over all oils...that will probably never be proven.I was curious to see what you all read & what your decision is on the healthiest.sometimes I read so long I get headaches looking at the screen.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2012)

chubbs said:


> Yeah.Seems the more info & research I read,the more confused I get.Like coffee.Almost every week their is new articles saying it is very good for you then right by it another saying it's worse then pop.
> 
> From all that my brain has processed on research & articles,avocado macadamia coconut & olive oils seem to be the healthiest.But over all oils...that will probably never be proven.I was curious to see what you all read & what your decision is on the healthiest.sometimes I read so long I get headaches looking at the screen.


Oh--I select oils based on flavor......I guess I'm bad!


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

With oil I use it for frying mostly.So I don't care much for flavor.I do like the taste of sunflower oil though.Maybe I just suck at olive oil tasting but,it's almost tasteless to me no matter the brand name


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

sesame seed oil I meant to say instead of sunflower


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

I use only extra-virgin olive oil from Italy (italian olives, italian producers), not just because I'm nationalistic (which I'm not), but because I've always used it for every task in the kitchen with decent results. I make an exception only when I need to cook something with butter (risotto, eggs, milanese cutlet...), and I do not deep fry, so I never consider using cheaper oils.
In Italy we have a wide variety of different EVOOs, from those produced by industry giants, like Bertolli or Carapelli, to those made by small, local producers, sometimes with an organic approach. And the taste can be greatly different: you can have very "heavy" oils, like some from Puglia, or more delicate ones. If I need to use EVOO for cooking, since I try to use only a little amount, the taste of oil doesn't matter so much to me, but if I must dress a salad I tend to prefer the more delicate.
And I admit I never studied seriously the chemical properties of olive oil: we've been eating it from the time of ancient Greece and Rome, so I suppose it's a good food. May be not, but I'm so naive sometimes...


----------



## bakechef (Jul 16, 2012)

For baking, canola, also stirfry.  Coconut oil sometimes for stirfry.  Coconut oil for popcorn, it just has such a great "lightness" to it, makes the popcorn taste a bit more "corny" sprinkle with a little fine salt and it is exactly the way I like it.  I buy virgin coconut oil and it smells and tastes lightly of coconut, but once used in a recipe, the flavor really isn't detectable. 

Olive oil if I'm going to sweat garlic or onions over a lower heat.


----------



## GLC (Jul 16, 2012)

chubbs said:


> I heard just because of this one little study,CA & other american EVOOs should be bought.
> 
> I think it was a pointless study to try & convince americans to get rid of imported EVOOs & only buy american.



It wasn't pointless. In fact, the first thing you report in publishing a study is "the point" of it. The authors were very up front about the motivation for the work. The first line of the Introduction was:

_While there are many excellent imported and domestic extra virgin olive oils available in California, our ﬁndings indicate that the quality level of the largest imported  brand names is inconsistent at best, and that most of the topselling olive oils we examined regularly failed to meet international standards for extra virgin olive oil._

And it is indeed within the mission of the UC Davis Olive Center to promote California olive oils. The fact that the study suggests that popular European EVOO's are more likely to fail to meet international standards is really no surprise. The best-selling brands deal in large quantities. Something that cuts cost by a tiny fraction generates a large increase in profit if the quantities are large enough. (If you work out a way to save 1/100-cent on each gallon of Coke syrup, you save the company just a little less than $20-million a year.) And working with large quantities both makes it more likely that substandard oil will make it into the production chain, and those issues represent cheaper costs, wither intentional or as simply a fact when the bottler's bulk buyers are shopping price, too. 

It is difficult to say from the results of testing if failures are more due to adulteration with refined oil or more due to spoiled oil. The indicators are much the same. I am more inclined to suspect it's spoiled oil. EVOO is a commodity, and the price fluctuates by as much as 4% a month, so the is likely some holding and speculation. But for this situation to exist, there must be a very large olive oil industry, as there is in Europe. These problems are far less likely to exist in California or other U.S. OO producing regions. They can quickly sell all they can produce. With any sort of reasonable handling, it doesn't have time to spoil. And the growing operations are so small, relative to the vast combined growing operations in Europe, so there are no questionable crops being fed into co-ops. 

I have no doubt that had the more artisanal European grower brands, generally too small to be exported much, be tested, they would be similar to the California brands in the terms of the study. What we take from the study is something that should be of no surprise at all. Whenever a food commodity is of high value, and there is an opportunity to use poorer quality product or to deliberately adulterate the product, it will happen. Orange juice concentrate is another classic case, a far more sinister one. 

And plain sense should tell us that there is a limit to the cost saving that can be realized by large scale, especially when import costs are added. If I buy Pompeian EVOO, I assume the much lower cost carries with it some compromises, and indeed I can taste that compromise. The problem is, as you ask, that it's not really possible for evaluate an oil in a sealed bottle. But if I want pure, fresh EVOO, and don't have specific inside information about a company's practices, my best chance is with domestic grower brands. But we can, most of us, tell the difference between cheap EVOO's and the more reliable and more expensive brands. Luncini came out well in the tests. Colavita did not, but I do like their Frutata EVOO, their expensive oil, and therefore probably less adulterated and more carefully produced. 

And I don't doubt that if we had U.S. production anything like Europe's, we would see similar quality issues. The Davis Center could have argued exactly these points strictly from business logic and a knowledge of the olive oil industry, and it would make sense, but an analytical basis was far more credible. 

And I don't discount the fact that the very large exporters likely shoot for a rather bland flavor, trying to please, or at least not displease, everyone, which is definitely not the road to best flavor. That might well have some effect on professional tasters. It does on me, and I'm far from their level. 

And I should here link to the report, if someone's wondering what we're talking about. 

http://static.oliveoiltimes.com/library/uc-davis-report.pdf


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

I quit using canola oil when I discovered that it is GMO (genetically modified).


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

GLC said:


> ...
> 
> And I don't discount the fact that the very large exporters likely shoot for a rather bland flavor, trying to please, or at least not displease, everyone, which is definitely not the road to best flavor. That might well have some effect on professional tasters. It does on me, and I'm far from their level.



I agree! Even in Italy the major brands tend to propose bland (well, delicate...) tasting olive-oils for the same reason.
I'm too lazy to read the report, but I strongly support every attempt to defend the quality of food. Even if I believe that the main defense is the wisdom of the consumer: a mix of education, good taste and experience in having tasted many different varieties of the same food.


----------



## GLC (Jul 16, 2012)

That's what's so nice about today's appearance of small production brands in mainstream grocery stores. For so long, all we got were the major labels. In tomatoes, we used to get only the two U.S. giants and, of you were lucky, Contadina. Now, the major grocer in my state always has at least three more much higher quality lines. And the olive oils and vinegars occupy maybe sixteen feet of seven-foot high shelves. They even now have their own store brand (branded under their upscale store name) EVOO in varietals like Frantoio and Arbequina from Chile and Arbosana from the United States and Italian regional oils. 

The top end of consumer sophistication is much higher. One U.S. grocer that has been aggressive in private label reported what they've done.

_ “Because of this, we’ve required written assurances that our Wegmans Brand olive oils labeled Product of Italy are in fact from Italy and are Extra Virgin… Now, we’re taking this assurance one step further for our Wegmans Brand regional Extra Virgin oils, with certification seals designating the Italian region where the olives were grown, pressed and packed. There is now a round certifying seal on the front label. For instance, Sicilian and Campagnan oils are certified by the D.O.P, Denominazione di Origine Protetta (Protected Designation of Origin), while Tuscan oils are certified through I.G.P. (Protected Geographical Indication.) … Lest you think certifications are only in Italy, there is also a Greek EVOO from the Sitia region that’s also D.O.P. certified.”_


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I quit using canola oil when I discovered that it is GMO (genetically modified).


Sorry, Greg. Not any more GMO than apples, tomatoes, watermelons, grapes, or any other fruit/vegetable you're likely to find in the produce section. I've read this a few times, and found that most sources that make this claim have no clue what they are talking about.

Canola was created in the 1970s through _selective breeding_ of the rapeseed plant to produce a variety low in erucic acid. Selective breeding has been going on for thousands of years (often without any human intervention) and involves cross-pollination, plant propagation, and other benign techniques to produce a plant that has desirable traits.

There's a big difference between selective breeding and what we now call "genetic engineering" - that is, altering DNA by splicing in foreign genes to bring out this or that trait in plants and animals.

Now that isn't to say that all canola oils are non-GMO. There are certainly some varieties that have been created in a lab. Most notably, Monsanto has a "Roundup Ready" variety of canola that was engineered at the gene level to resist the herbicide.

Here are a few sources that dispel some of the myths:
Is Canola Oil Hazardous to Your Health? [p. 3]
Nutrition Diva : Is Canola Oil Healthy? :: Quick and Dirty Tips ™


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 16, 2012)

GLC said:


> _ “...
> For instance, Sicilian and Campagnan oils are certified by the D.O.P, Denominazione di Origine Protetta (Protected Designation of Origin), while Tuscan oils are certified through I.G.P. (Protected Geographical Indication.) … Lest you think certifications are only in Italy, there is also a Greek EVOO from the Sitia region that’s also D.O.P. certified.”_



These labels are ruled by European Union, so you can find "labeled" food from all over Europe, even if the great part of DOP/PDO and IGP/PGI food comes from Italy (about 270, more then 40 different olive oils).
Producers today can take advantage of their good practices, because consumers now can more easily identify a quality product than in the past, looking for the EU label. Even if not all of the quality-labeled products are always excellent, they are all surely made complying with the "disciplinare", which sets all the guidelines which must be followed to show the mark on their products.
And this kind of policy encouraged pools of producers and organization across Italy to defend specific traditional food of every kind, from Abbacchio romano to Parmigiano reggiano, from Garda EVOO to traditional balsamic vinegar from Modena.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 16, 2012)

Buonasera,

Firstly, similar to Luca, I live in an Olive & Olive Oil Producing E.U. nation, and this is an enormous business, with a huge success in exporting. 

Olive Oil and Evoo are produced in numerous Designation of Origins throughout the Iberian Peninsula:

1. Sevilla
2. Cordóba
3. Girona
4. Tarragona
5. La Rioja
6. Navarra
7. Barcelona 
8. Jaén ( Baeza, Jaén, Ubeda, La Cazorla )
9. Málaga
10. Extremadura 
11. Castilla La Mancha
12. Andalusia
13. Murcia
14. Almería
15. Huelva

* to name a few ... 

I believe it depends on:
a. which type of dish
b. color and aromas
c. type of olive for example: 100% hojiblanca, 100% arbequina, 100% Picual and / or a blend 
d. personalised preferences 

I use Spanish Olive Oil when in Spain, and Italian when in Puglia, however, the olive oils I purchase are all high quality and pair well with what I require. I also am very fond of Sicilian olive oils. Emilia Romagna, Molise and Marche olive oils are quite extraordinaire too.

I also have some stunning Greek Olive Oil for my Greek classics ... 

My suggestion: Contact olive growers who produce oils for a tasting of their oils ... A truly fun activity too ...

Kind regards, and thanks for interesting post.
Margaux Cintrano. 
I have about 6 various olive oils at all times ...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sorry, Greg. Not any more GMO than apples, tomatoes, watermelons, grapes, or any other fruit/vegetable you're likely to find in the produce section. I've read this a few times, and found that most sources that make this claim have no clue what they are talking about.
> 
> Canola was created in the 1970s through _selective breeding_ of the rapeseed plant to produce a variety low in erucic acid. Selective breeding has been going on for thousands of years (often without any human intervention) and involves cross-pollination, plant propagation, and other benign techniques to produce a plant that has desirable traits.
> 
> ...



Nope. Canola oil was originally developed using traditional cross breeding techniques, and then was subsequently genetically modified in 1995 for herbicide resistance.



> Canola Quick Facts
> Canola Facts: Why Growers Choose GM Canola
> 
> Here are some key facts on growing genetically modified (GM) canola in Canada.
> ...



I have no problem with cross breeding but I have no desire to eat GMO cooking oil when there are plenty of non-GMO alternatives that are as good or better. Furthermore I believe GMO products are a serious risk to the environment, and present unknown dangers to humans who consume them.

Here's some interesting articles I Googled up about GMO canola escaping into the environment:

Genetically Modified Crop on the Loose and Evolving in U.S. Midwest: Scientific American
GMO Canola Growing Wild in Switzerland | Care2 Healthy Living
Genetically Modified Canola 'Escapes' Farm Fields : NPR

We have thousands or tens of thousands of years of experience in the effects of humans consuming conventional (non-GMO) vegetable and animal oils. We have many decades or centuries of scientific research investigating the effects of natural oils on humans.

We have mere years investigating the effects of consuming GMO canola or the effects of releasing such an organism in nature. At the present time nobody knows what the long term effects will be.

I'd like to say I'll eat no "Frankenfood" but sadly GMO is finding it into all our food products, particularly package food and convenience food. So I guess everybody including me is going to be forced to eat GMO food, but at least I can avoid GMO cooking oil by not using canola.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 16, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Nope. Canola oil was originally developed using traditional cross breeding techniques, and then was subsequently genetically modified in 1995 for herbicide resistance.


Greg. Not ALL canola is GMO. Some is, but you seem to imply that all of it is, and that simply is not true. It's this sort of misinformation that only perpetuates urban legends. 

Whole Foods sells non-GMO canola oil. The brand I buy is even USDA certified organic.

Believe me, I'm probably the last person to eat GMO anything.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't say all canola was GMO. The article I quoted merely said 80% of western Canada canola is GMO.

The problem is that with the recent controversy regarding adulteration of olive oil with other oils (and even sometimes mineral oils) I find it increasingly difficult to discover which oils are pure and which are not.

I'll stick with cooking oils that have been used for hundreds or thousands of years. Don't worry, that will leave more canola for you!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2012)

It's important to remember that anyone can post anything they want on the Internet, with no requirement that it be truthful or backed up by facts  So I always look for the identity of a site's creator(s), his/her/their credentials, whether it's an opinion or research-backed information, and whether they're trying to sell me something. Some of the links posted didn't pass these tests, so I'd be suspicious of their accuracy.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 16, 2012)

I try to stay away from GMOs too.Aspartame,a common artificial sweetner.Is made by defecated fecal matter of the e coli bacteria...eww.You got to be careful of some usda organics too.Baby carrots are still allowed to be sprayed/dipped with chlorine under usda organic


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 16, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> It's important to remember that anyone can post anything they want on the Internet....


Unfortunate but true. That includes persons and organizations stating their opinion as facts, either with an agenda or perhaps just out of being misinformed, uneducated, stupid or crazy.

But I've decided to just leave canola alone for the present time, and try to find some California olive oil next time I'm out of EVOO.



chubbs said:


> I try to stay away from GMOs too.Aspartame,a common artificial sweetner.Is made by defecated fecal matter of the e coli bacteria...eww.You got to be careful of some usda organics too.Baby carrots are still allowed to be sprayed/dipped with chlorine under usda organic


Don't ever research where honey comes from. (Bee barf.)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2012)

We only ever use 2 types of oil

Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Canola Oil


----------

